# Jump ahead 30 second on Direct TV HD DVR remote



## [email protected] (May 10, 2006)

Help. I had my remote programed to jump ahead 30 seconds. Direct TV told me how to do it. today I lost power and now they won't tell me how to program it again. They said to call Tivo. I called them and they won't help either. Can somebody tell me the steps to make my jump ahead button jump ahead 30 seconds.

Thanks


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

While watching a recording enter Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select with the remote.

BTW, you aren't really programming the remote for the 30s skip. You are using the remote to program the TiVo to skip when that button is hit.


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2006)

Thanks that worked.


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Help. I had my remote programed to jump ahead 30 seconds. Direct TV told me how to do it. today I lost power and now they won't tell me how to program it again. They said to call Tivo. I called them and they won't help either. Can somebody tell me the steps to make my jump ahead button jump ahead 30 seconds.
> 
> Thanks


Weaknees.com shows that shortcut. Also, do a search for 30 second skip. How I found it.


----------



## tnedator (Dec 4, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks that worked.


Beware, anytime the Tivo reboots (like after a power outage or software upgrade), you will need to enter that series of commands again to reenable the 30 second skip. It will be obvious, since when you press the button it will skip to the end of the program, rather than ahead 30 seconds.


----------



## Wirelezz (Jan 27, 2006)

Here's an <"Almost Complete TiVo Codes List">

Enjoy!! :up:


----------



## mikecoates (May 13, 2006)

JimSpence said:


> While watching a recording enter Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select with the remote.
> 
> BTW, you aren't really programming the remote for the 30s skip. You are using the remote to program the TiVo to skip when that button is hit.


Ihave both the R-10 and the R-15. No problem with the R-10, but can't seem to use the same sequence to change the R-15 to 30 sec. skip. Any thoughts?

Mike


----------



## Scott in CO (Oct 27, 2003)

The 30 second skip code only works on Tivo-based DVRs.


----------



## MajorTomSawyer (Apr 2, 2006)

The 30 second skip on the r-15 DVRs will be added though a free software upgrade.

No date on this release yet, it is TBA.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

MajorTomSawyer said:


> The 30 second skip on the r-15 DVRs will be added though a free software upgrade.
> 
> No date on this release yet, it is TBA.


I already have the update - it was sent out a week or two ago. Check the setup and see if you have software version 10B8(mine is dated 5/3/06. This will give a 30 second "slip" when you hit the Skip to End button.

(Yes, I now we're not supposed to discuss the R15, so no need to whine!)


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

Now ain't that a hoot  I read some time ago that D* was not going to have a 30-sec skip and in fact was very adamant about it. In fact I recall reading that was one reason they supposedly decided to have their own unit because Tivo would not remove the feature.

Now we read the new feature has appeared in the new box. Maybe there's hope for the customer yet or else D* is starting to feel some pressure from a product that isn't being received too well.


----------



## MajorTomSawyer (Apr 2, 2006)

Guindalf said:


> I already have the update - it was sent out a week or two ago. Check the setup and see if you have software version 10B8(mine is dated 5/3/06. This will give a 30 second "slip" when you hit the Skip to End button.
> 
> (Yes, I now we're not supposed to discuss the R15, so no need to whine!)


Actually you are correct. I had forgotten the upgrade was currently released in some markets, but others do not have it yet.

P.S. I love the r-15 and TiVo.

Bash away....


----------



## mikecoates (May 13, 2006)

Upper level tech help told me they will send me a new remote that can program the R-15 for a 30 second skip (the R24 rather than the R23). Maybe they are not sending me the new software very soon.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Again. It isn't the remote that is programmed. You just use the remote to reprogram the DVR to enable the 30s skip (if it's possible on the R15). A different model remote won't help, unless the new remote has a key that the old one doesn't.

BTW, R15 talk is here: http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=106


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

mikecoates said:


> Upper level tech help told me they will send me a new remote that can program the R-15 for a 30 second skip (the R24 rather than the R23). Maybe they are not sending me the new software very soon.


This "upper level tech" of which you speak doesn't know his a$$ from a hole in the ground!

The 30 second slip is not programmed using the remote. It is built in to the latest software release.

Mike, a favor. Go to the setup/info screen and read what software version you have and let us know, please. If you don't have the latest, there is a way to force a download.


----------



## mikecoates (May 13, 2006)

current software - 0x103A (past upgrade 5/10/06)
future upgrade - not scheduled)

Thanks. And how would one "force" a software upgrade?
____________________________________________

Been searching; will try the 02468 after reset.
______________________________________

Still just loading 103A after forced download.


----------

